# FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! OrchestralDub Demo !!



## FT Samples (Oct 20, 2012)

*FT SAMPLES - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol.1*

*TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol 1 AVAILABLE NOW !! http://www.ftsamples.com (www.ftsamples.com) *







* * 9936 samples
UNCOMPRESSED : 10,3go
compressed NCW : 4,1go

* 24Bit / 48KHz

* Minimum Requirements : Kontakt V5.0.3.5812 (Kontakt 4 coming soon)

Timpani On Fire is a downloadable product only*


Hi Everyone,

We're proud to announce our first virtual instrument.

Enjoy ! (we recommend 1080p)



OFFICIAL DEMOS :

The City of Wonders by Samy Cheboub : 

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/72544568&show_artwork=true[/flash]

Road To Avalon by David Soltany :


[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/73898696&show_artwork=true[/flash]


First Tutorial Video :


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*

Hi there. 

First off, best of luck with this, and any future endeavors.

Secondly, might I recommend uploading high-qualty mp3s (if not wavs), as it's hard tell if yt has impacted the audio in any way. Sometimes it does to a degree that is very noticeable, sometimes not.

Lastly, I was trying not to analyze the vid; is what we heard in the vid the actual samples, whereas you sync'd them to a previously shot vid of someonone playing, or is what we are hearing from the recording of the guy playing? If the library actually sounds like it does in the vid, you have your first customer.

Cheers.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*

Fantastic! I've been looking for a good timpani. Have you just sampled one or have you sampled multiple timpanis with different types of heads etc.?


----------



## Resoded (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*

Have you perhaps recorded some rubbed timp FX?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*

Sounds great. Glad to have another sample company.

BTW, are those "normal" timpani beeters used for the samples?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*

Love it ! Been waiting for a decent sounding Timpani...., so where can i buy it ?


----------



## FT Samples (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*

First of all, thanks for your feedbacks !

Riffwraith : Thanks for your kind words.
We checked back the sound quality of the video, maybe you should try watching it in 1080p, but we didn't notice any problems.
Everything you hear in this video is virtual, we synced our instrument to the video of the timpanist playing.
What you hear is what you get.

StevenObrien : Thanks, we have sampled 4 timpani from C1 to A#2, we choosed animal skin (calf heads) because of it's amazing rich tone. For the moment we'll stick with it.

Resoded : We planned to release the same timpani set with other mallets in our upcoming volumes , and we're actually thinking about recording a bunch of various Fx.

Jamwerks : Thanks, we think you mean by normal , felt sticks, well no, we decided to record our first volume with Baroque Mallets (woodsticks), but felt sticks are planned too.


----------



## FT Samples (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*



Pzy-Clone @ Sun Oct 21 said:


> Love it ! Been waiting for a decent sounding Timpani...., so where can i buy it ?



Hi Pzy-Clone, thank you, we are glad you like it.

Our website is under construction, stay tuned.


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*

Gimme...


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*

I like that calf sound and the concept!


----------



## Ah_dziz (Oct 21, 2012)

very nice!!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow, sounds great. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## rpmusic (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*

Wow! Really nice! Any idea when these will be available? I could actually use them right now on a project. Not really happy with my VSL Timps and would love to use these instead.

Thx!


----------



## FT Samples (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*

Hi Guys, thanks all for you kind words !

The instrument will be available during the second half of November.

First Demos and video tutorials coming soon..


----------



## benmrx (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*

Sounds great!!!

I just want to also add that I LOOOOOVE it when developers release single instrument libs like this, and not always doing the huge sectional packages.


----------



## Ed (Oct 23, 2012)

When I first saw this thread topic I thought lol who needs another timp library, I have True Strike and Spitfire... I was fully prepared to hate it and publicly make fun of it on here until I am certain the developer has cried, but then I heard it... pretty awesome and unique sound too!

Will be interesting to see what you do with the other instruments you're sampling.


----------



## FT Samples (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Guys !



Ed @ Tue Oct 23 said:


> When I first saw this thread topic I thought lol who needs another timp library, I have True Strike and Spitfire... I was fully prepared to hate it and publicly make fun of it on here until I am certain the developer has cried, but then I heard it... pretty awesome and unique sound too!
> 
> Will be interesting to see what you do with the other instruments you're sampling.



We're happy you choose the other path, we don't handle crying very well unless it's tears of joy.



benmrx @ Tue Oct 23 said:


> Sounds great!!!
> 
> I just want to also add that I LOOOOOVE it when developers release single instrument libs like this, and not always doing the huge sectional packages.



Thanks benmrx, that's exactly our philosophy.


----------



## rpmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*



FT Samples @ Tue Oct 23 said:


> Hi Guys, thanks all for you kind words !
> 
> The instrument will be available during the second half of November.
> 
> First Demos and video tutorials coming soon..



Thanks and really looking forward to getting these! The more I listen to the video the more impressed I am...well done and looking forward to hearing some demos.


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*

Any news on this?


----------



## FT Samples (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*

Hi Thomas,

the instrument is ready for release, however our watermarking system is taking longer than expected, but don't worry we still planned to release this library before the end of the year.


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*

Great! Good news


----------



## FT Samples (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1*

Hey Guys,

Here's a short excerpt of Also sprach Zarathustra, featuring our advanced tremolo script and two handed technics.


[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F68585295&show_artwork=true[/flash]


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Zarathustra excerpt !*

Sounds really, really good. Naked demo, pretty please?


----------



## FT Samples (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Zarathustra excerpt !*

Thanks RiffWraith,

we planned full and naked demos very soon, stay tuned !


----------



## FT Samples (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - First Tutorial Video !*

Hey everyone,

first tutorial video (1080p recommended):


----------



## passenger57 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - First Tutorial Video !*

Where is the link to purchase this? 
thanks


----------



## FT Samples (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples introduce TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - First Tutorial Video !*



passenger57 @ Mon Dec 10 said:


> Where is the link to purchase this?
> thanks



Hi Franz,

The instrument will be available at ftsamples.com on December 20th, 2012.
Our introducing offer is 79€ until January 7th, 2013 (final price 99€).


----------



## FT Samples (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

We're proud to annouce that our instrument is now available at http://www.ftsamples.com (www.ftsamples.com)

OFFICIAL DEMO :

The City of Wonders by Samy Cheboub : 

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/72544568&show_artwork=true[/flash]


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Dec 26, 2012)

Bit expensive for one single instrument, no?


----------



## FT Samples (Dec 26, 2012)

Jordan Gagne @ Wed Dec 26 said:


> Bit expensive for one single instrument, no?



Hi Jordan,

sorry you feel that way.

Timpani On Fire is a deep sampled library (9936 samples), 6 velocity layers and 18 round robin that allow realistic repetitions, any kind of rolls in real time and more.

To provide the full dynamic of the instrument we pushed it to the limits, and in this quest some have passed away... 







Timpani On Fire Recording Session : Epic Fail 

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/72676965&show_artwork=true[/flash]


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

No....NOOOO!!!!

:lol:


----------



## matolen (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

This does have a very pure sound!

I was curious do you have any demos or info on the portamento/gliss aspect of the script?


----------



## Sam (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*



matolen @ Thu Dec 27 said:


> I was curious do you have any demos or info on the portamento/gliss aspect of the script?



Hi Matolen

our next video tutorial will be dedicated to our roll/gliss script

In short :
from the starting note, when you pitch up or down, the engine will select the right sample.

for example, if you start a roll glissando up from C to F you will hear all the samples between this two notes during the progression : C - C# - D - D# - E - F

and not a fake pitched C

of course, to smooth the transition between each notes, the script pitch up/down artificially the area between each semi tone


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Jan 1, 2013)

Great sampling!

What's the direction of next step "Vol.2" ?


----------



## FT Samples (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

Hi NightNeo !

Thanks, the next volume will include soft mallets and various fx.
Owners of vol 1 get automatically 50% off the volume 2 (vice versa).

Kontakt 4 available soon.


----------



## FT Samples (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

Hey Guys !!

New demo by David Soltany, featuring close and stage mics enjoy !

Road To Avalon :

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/73898696&show_artwork=true[/flash]


----------



## freddiehangoler (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

Brilliant demo. the timpani sounds awesome


----------



## dlpro (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

Having tried I think every timpani library ever made, this is by far the best I've heard. I didn't know what to expect. With a lot of these other libraries, there's a lack off 'depth of field', but with the Timpani On Fire, along with the sound of the timpani, you can actually hear and feel the space around the recorded timpani. Quite outstanding...


----------



## Blakus (Jan 8, 2013)

The amount of detail in is timpani really is impressive. With so many RR and dynamic layers as well, performed rolls sound just like the real thing. Looking forward to the soft mallets!


----------



## artinro (Jan 8, 2013)

Blakus @ Tue Jan 08 said:


> The amount of detail in is timpani really is impressive. With so many RR and dynamic layers as well, performed rolls sound just like the real thing. Looking forward to the soft mallets!



+1

Get those soft mallets out ASAP!


----------



## EforEclectic (Jan 8, 2013)

You know, I was just thinking to myself: "I really lack a solid Timpani". 

Then I saw this thread, and I'm really excited about what I'm hearing in the demos.

I may have to pick up the bundle once volume 2 releases.


----------



## bessinnox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

Very dynamic, I've composed a track using some timpani, I've first used the eastwest timpani (SO platinum edition, with close mics ) and it's night and day...Timpani on fire is awesome,I can't wait for V2 =o


----------



## dormusic (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

DONT DO EFFECTS! Just do the general mallet timpani. I am really missing some ffff soft mallet timpani.


----------



## bessinnox (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

from what I've read V2 will be with felt mallet


----------



## FT Samples (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

Thanks guys for your kind words !

Timpani effects are planned as a free download for our customers (vol 1 or 2)


----------



## Steve Steele (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

I like the demo very much. Did you yourself record the other percussion for this demo, or are these samples? Which library if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks. Unfortunately 79 Pounds is almost $130 or so, but it's nice. Especially the ability to "play any tremolos,repetitions and gliss rolls in real time, no more loops, you can now modulate and create your own realistic patterns."


----------



## FT Samples (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

Hi Nightwatch,

Thanks !



nightwatch @ Fri Jan 11 said:


> I like the demo very much. Did you yourself record the other percussion for this demo, or are these samples? Which library if you don't mind me asking? "



*Road to Avalon*

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/73898696&show_artwork=true[/flash]

in this one you can hear some Stylus RMX and ProjectSam percussions.

*City of Wonders*

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/72544568&show_artwork=true[/flash]

you can hear our upcoming Bass Drum on Fire all along (especially at 3'06, with the combo Timpani/Bass Drum).



nightwatch @ Fri Jan 11 said:


> Unfortunately 79 Pounds is almost $130 or so, but it's nice.



Sorry you misread our price, it's 79 Euros (approx 100 bucks) which is very reasonable for a high quality instrument.


----------



## Steve Steele (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

Yes, Euros. Thank you for pointing that out. I must say, your demos show and prove that good composing, editing and mixing go a long way.

Well down FT! You certainly have my attention.

I'm was set to purchase CinePerc EPIC today, but in addition I'm now considering picking up your Timpani today to add to my growing perc lib. I'm going to take a look at your video and website again. The "playability" factor is very important to me. 

Good job guys.


----------



## FT Samples (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

Thanks again Nightwatch for your kind words !



nightwatch @ Sat Jan 12 said:


> The "playability" factor is very important to me.



Our next video will focus on live play (online in a few hours).
Playability is very important to us too, that's why we designed our instruments in order to provide every technics (single hits,rolls,repetitions,glissando) on 1 midi channel.


----------



## Steve Steele (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

Checking in to see if you guys posted a new video. Thanks!


----------



## Firstfewbars (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

I bought Timpani on fire yesterday and it sounds absolutely amazing!
I've never heard a timpani library that sounds so real and genuine, and the ability to tune into "your" sound is great.
Everything from large orchestra hall to close mic position is possible.

This will be a great inspiration and will help me a lot in composing the music for the third season of Johan Falk.

Now I just need to update kontakt...


----------



## Steve Steele (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

I bought it yesterday too. Already using it. Love the keyswitching and the scripting which allows tremolos, repetition modes and gliss rolls in real time.

The sound is unbeatable. Personally favor the hard mallets. But the soft mallet in V2 will be nice to have too.

An absolutely awesome tympani! A no-brainer I think.


----------



## FT Samples (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*

Orchestral Dubstep Demo !

"Ascendo Tuum" by David Soltany : 


[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/77016273&show_artwork=true[/flash]

Enjoy !


----------



## Steve Steele (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: FT Samples - TIMPANI ON FIRE Vol. 1 - Available Now !! New Demo !!*



FT Samples @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> Orchestral Dubstep Demo !
> 
> "Ascendo Tuum" by David Soltany :
> 
> ...



Hey FT. Any news on on upcoming releases? Really enjoying TOF V1. I have a couple of questions.

Is the roll speed linear? Is it possible to add a roll speed rate curve? And it would be great if curves could be saved and called up via a CC. The Humanizer works great, especially the Tremolo control, but a rate curve would be the icing on the cake, IMO. Maybe there is way in Kontakt to add this already?

Also, if you don't mind, what cello is that in "Ascendo Tuum" ?

Thanks for the demo. Nice arrangement.


----------



## shakuman (Mar 7, 2013)

To FT Samples support, now more than a month and you still didn't release the second video which show the glissando also you didn't response to some of your customer questions (nightwatch)! are you busy with v2 release? I hope all of you are well. o/~


----------



## FT Samples (Mar 7, 2013)

nightwatch @ Wed Jan 30 said:


> Hey FT. Any news on on upcoming releases? Really enjoying TOF V1. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> Is the roll speed linear? Is it possible to add a roll speed rate curve? And it would be great if curves could be saved and called up via a CC. The Humanizer works great, especially the Tremolo control, but a rate curve would be the icing on the cake, IMO. Maybe there is way in Kontakt to add this already?
> 
> ...




Hi,

First of all, sorry for not responding sooner, we've been very busy with our upcoming instruments.
The video was delayed a bit and should be out soon.
Now about the questions you asked :
The roll speed isn't linear you can modulate the dynamic, the length, the pitch up to a 5th up and down.
About curves, every parameters can be automated in Kontakt with the learn function (right click on the knob).
The cello is real not virtual.


----------



## Steve Steele (Mar 7, 2013)

FT Samples @ Thu Mar 07 said:


> nightwatch @ Wed Jan 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey FT. Any news on on upcoming releases? Really enjoying TOF V1. I have a couple of questions.
> ...



Hey FT - Thanks for answering my question. I bought TOF Vol 1 when you first advertised it. Was there a discount for early adopters of Vol 1 for Vol 2, or something like that?

Thanks.


----------



## shakuman (Mar 7, 2013)

nightwatch @ Thu Mar 07 said:


> FT Samples @ Thu Mar 07 said:
> 
> 
> > nightwatch @ Wed Jan 30 said:
> ...



Please read posts 19 page 1..

===================

Hi NightNeo !

Thanks, the next volume will include soft mallets and various fx.
Owners of vol 1 get automatically 50% off the volume 2 (vice versa).

Kontakt 4 available soon.
===================


----------



## Steve Steele (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, that was it. Thanks shakuman.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Mar 11, 2013)

Just grabbed this , and lemme just say...Muddy or thin, undefined, boomy sounding sampled Timpani has been a thorn in my side since i don`t know when...., well, no more 

Love it, these put all my other available Timps to shame, (altho i haven`t got the Spitfire and Cinesamples ones) , and they sound exactly how i want them to.

The Hall mics are JUST PERFECT for a big orchestral classical sound, and they cut through everything just as they should, without cluttering up the low end and sounding boomy or intrusive. Congratulations on a job very well done 

Now just a quicky...where these sampled in position? The Hall mics seems to be tilted towards the left, but the other mic positions sound more center stage ? Doesn`t really matter, just curious.

I was kinda missing a user manual tho..., bothersome having to go online looking for a walk-through..., well, not that you really need one...but having some kinda point of kS-functionality reference would be nice nontheless 

Will absolutely be picking up Volume 2 when available.


----------



## FT Samples (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Pzy-Clone and Thanks for your words.

Each mics are centered, curious...

About manuals we've been so busy lately that we had to delay a lot of things, but be sure we're working on new tutorials and upcoming instruments.


----------



## hawpri (Jan 5, 2015)

Any update on the volume 2 release?


----------



## Steve Steele (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, I'd like to know what's up with the Vol 2 release also. Has Vol 2 been cancelled?


----------



## g.c. (Jan 7, 2015)

Have you included damper pedals for tails, glissando & portamento. if not are these still coming?
Sorry to nit pick, just been looking a long time for an Orchestral tympani that I don't have to write down to. Best of luck with your library!
g.c.


----------

